# Motion blur!



## delaney14 (Apr 22, 2011)

First off, I don't know if this is in the right thread but I'm hoping someone out there that knows more than me can help.

I Just bought a 55 inch lcd/led insignia 120 hrtz 1080p tv and a brand new HP desktop. My system is a HP 510y with AMD phenom II 6x 1055T 2.80 ghertz with AMD Readon HD 6570 graphics card with a built in blue ray player and 8 gigs of ram. The graphics card has 1 gig dedicated. I'm dealing with really bad motion blur from all my HD movies from my previous drive. I called best buy and they can't distinguish if it's the TV or the computer. This blur is happening with all media players installed AND the pre-installed blue ray player. I should mention that I can't set the refresh rate any higher than 60htz on the graphics card. (Don't know if that means anything) Anyway, I hooked up my ps3 and popped in a blue ray and no motion blur. I hook my system up to the 720 plasma in the living room and no motion blur so I'm totally confused here and frustrated cause I just spent a lot of money on this stuff and cannot even watch my favorite movies on here. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## delaney14 (Apr 22, 2011)

Update: Just hooked the old system which is a acer intel duo core 1.86ghtz processor with a 946ghz express chipset family display to the new TV and no motion blur! I'm totally confused. Has to be the new computer right?

Also should mention that windows 7 64 bit is on the new computer.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Insiginia is a low-tier brand so it may be the TV itself. Motion blur is an artifact generated by the screen not updating fast enough.


----------

